# Instagram Disabled Woman’s Account For Posting This Cake Photo



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2016)

Oops.  Apparently Instagrams auto censor has the hots for cake.   

Instagram Disabled Woman's Account For Posting This Cake Photo


----------



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2016)

Before I click that link at work, is it NSFW?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh yes it's safe.  It's just a cake.  Instagram needs to really educate their auto censor app.


----------



## runnah (Apr 5, 2016)

symplybarb said:


> Before I click that link at work, is it NSFW?



Depends, do you get aroused by pastries?

If so yes...and call me.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2016)

runnah said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Before I click that link at work, is it NSFW?
> ...



Calling you now... oh wait, I thought you said pasties. Never mind.


----------



## pjaye (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow. So not what I was expecting


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2016)

I know.  How in the world does a censor, auto program or not cause an account to be deleted for that?   It's just a freaking cake for heavens sakes.


----------



## runnah (Apr 5, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> I know.  How in the world does a censor, auto program or not cause an account to be deleted for that?   It's just a freaking cake for heavens sakes.



Just like how every male can spot an exposed boob at a 1000 yards, the computer looks for the general "dark spot inside a light circle".


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 5, 2016)

What is crazy is... ok its kinda a long story... I sell Jamberry nail products and have an instagram just for that.  There are hundreds of porn accounts using #jamberry that I constantly have to report.  Like its not just suggestive... its straight up porn.


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 5, 2016)

I guess I'd better not post photos of bacon..........


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2016)

runnah said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > I know.  How in the world does a censor, auto program or not cause an account to be deleted for that?   It's just a freaking cake for heavens sakes.
> ...


I'm guessing that Ross Mathews not only can't but doesn't want to.


----------



## runnah (Apr 5, 2016)

I am only going to post suggestive photos of food on my account now.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2016)

480sparky said:


> I guess I'd better not post photos of bacon..........


This would probably get you banned. 



 

In the real world we would just cook it up and eat it.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2016)

runnah said:


> I am only going to post suggestive photos of food on my account now.


What's your account name?


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 5, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I am only going to post suggestive photos of food on my account now.
> ...



Runnahmuck Pasties Inc. ?


----------



## runnah (Apr 5, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I am only going to post suggestive photos of food on my account now.
> ...



runnah555


----------



## timor (Apr 5, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Oh yes it's safe.  It's just a cake.  Instagram needs to really educate their auto censor app.


Now we know, who will rule the world when androids and cyborgs gonna replace humanity. Auto Apps. Finally we will have total political correctness. Communists didn't manage, now Instagram took over. Force bless America.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 6, 2016)

Gotta say, I got turned on by the cake...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## timor (Apr 6, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Gotta say, I got turned on by the cake...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


we've got to be careful with you...


----------



## KmH (Apr 6, 2016)

Cognitum absurdum.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2016)

Nah...........just plain dumb.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 7, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> What is crazy is... ok its kinda a long story... I sell Jamberry nail products and have an instagram just for that.  There are hundreds of porn accounts using #jamberry that I constantly have to report.  Like its not just suggestive... its straight up porn.


Have you got a link [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2016)

gsgary said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > What is crazy is... ok its kinda a long story... I sell Jamberry nail products and have an instagram just for that.  There are hundreds of porn accounts using #jamberry that I constantly have to report.  Like its not just suggestive... its straight up porn.
> ...


----------



## gsgary (Apr 7, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > wyogirl said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with a bit of porn

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2016)

gsgary said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Here  you go......


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 7, 2016)

gsgary said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...




Just search #Jamberry on Instagram... you will find a lot of naked women among the photos of manicures.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 7, 2016)

wyogirl said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...


That is not porn, nakedness is natural 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham Smith 51 (Apr 19, 2016)

Just saw this thread and I'm so astonished! I never knew that automated stuff like that could go straight to deletion without a human being referred to at all! You'd think that if the software flagged a warning, someone in the firm would at least check it first. Still, I don't suppose they would have the time and manpower to do that. I guess there must be hundreds of cases of this automated account suspension going on all the time, for perfectly justifiable reasons.
I'm not a fan of any social media anyway, really.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 19, 2016)

runnah said:


> I am only going to post suggestive photos of food on my account now.



Boy THERE'S a shock. 

(hi runnah! hi barb! hi everyone!)


----------



## runnah (Apr 19, 2016)

manaheim said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I am only going to post suggestive photos of food on my account now.
> ...



Oh hai


----------



## Achaicus (Apr 19, 2016)

Makes me question how truly "social" the media can be when no humans are directly involved in deciding what is acceptable and what isn't to allow on the site.


----------

